# LHD 1998 Hymer B584 ride hight adjuster



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. We have an LHD 1998 Hymer B584 which has failed its mot due to the fact that headlight height ride adjuster is not working on one of the two headlights leaving one light being too high to pass the MOT.

Our mechanic has had a chat with Hymer uk who can get the bits, which they say must be the light and the adjuster for about £180.00 plus VAT but it has to come from Germany and will take two or three weeks to arrive so not only will we have to pay for the bits but also a new MOT test.

Our mechanic is going to have a look at the van tonight to see if he can permanently adjust the ride height of the lights so as to pass the MOT. Has anyone done this or know if it can be done?

In the meantime we have also had a chat with Hella. They can supply just the light at £160.00 plus VAT but do not supply the adjuster.

So another question is does anyone know if you can just buy a new adjuster and if so, is it easy to replace and the cost of the item and company it can be purchased from? We have looked on the web but can find nothing.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Talk to Donaghey's in Eire - 00353 749 111111 and ask for Cieran.

They are Hymer agents and are very helpful. Got parts from them cheaper than Brownhills/Hymer UK even with extra delivery charges.

Regards


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Also worth sending an e-mail to Peter Hambilton, or phoning, for advice.
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The adjusters on my old van never worked. Never fail MOT on them but I suppose they where set the same so was okay.

I would just set them up and not bother reparing the adjuster. If that makes sense to you.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Bid.
I have a pair of RHD headlamps from my 2000 Fiat based Hobby you can have for £50. Both adjusters work OK.

As they are in Normandy, you would need to get em picked up.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
The lights on my 2000 584 were too low to pass the MOT a couple of months ago. The Mechanic adjusted them for me by hand but recommended that I didn't try and adjust them from the cab as they would drop again. So it can be done.

Good garage for MOTs etc if you are in east Manchester.

Ashburys Service Station
Aston Old Road
Manchester


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ray and thanks for your offer. I have sent you a pm.

Regards
Bid


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a quickie Bid.
Ray.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi and thanks for all your help so far. 

I am a little further forward. 

The kind people at Hymerdirect have been very helpful and have told me that I am looking for a (headlight) pneumatic load adjuster, either just the adjuster or the whole system which I should be able to get from my local Fiat dealer. I don't hold out much hope there. They have never been of much help and recently tried to charge my daughter £200.00 plus for a new battery on her punto anyway enough of that. 

The thing is does anyone know where else I might be able to buy one of these things?

I should add that Hymerdirect could possibly fit the adjuster or adjust the headlight so it is fixed in the right place for the MOT. I would go to them but it is a round trip of over 400 miles.

I know my garage can fit the adjuster if I can source it but I am not sure they or any other local one could fix the headlight as suggested. I am however in the course of double checking this out.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

My thanks to everyone that responded to my plea for help to find the correct part for our Hymer.

After contacting Hymer UK, Hella and Fiat, Peter Hambilton engineering identified the correct part and we have today collected it from a local Fiat dealership and it will be fitted this week.

Bid


----------

